# Transistor de encendido ECU SIRIUS 32



## nestor federico (May 7, 2012)

TENGO una ecu con un transistor 14CL40 ne se de que transistor se trata esta en la etapa de encendido se que es un npn  si alguien me puede orientar a buscar un reemplazo estare muy agradecido si alguien necesita la foto de la placa con gusto .gracias


----------



## solaris8 (May 7, 2012)

mmm esa ecu es de un renault, hace mucho no las veo pero porque no te das una vuelta por algun foro , renault  el scenic tiene uno y el megam tambien, ellos seguro tienen el diagrama. pero puede ser que el inmo te este bloqueando la salida.
un abrazo


----------

